# Walgreens Expanding Charging Network in Central Florida



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Pharmacy chain and Car Charging Group are adding electric car charging services to 13 Walgreen locations in Orlando and Tampa/St. Petersburg, Florida metro areas.

More...


----------



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

So we charge for 5 minutes while in Walgreens? Is is just me, or does that seem like a poor choice of locations.

Theatres, Parks, etc... seems like a better spot.


----------



## lockduke (Dec 25, 2009)

Don't know about you but almost every time I go into a Walgreens with the wife, I almost always spend at least 30-45 min. two years ago we were proposing a charging system that was being used in trials for Enerdel batteries that would recharge most batteries to 85-90% in 15-20 min..we were proposing to set up a network for a cross country travel network, so you could cross the USA in an electric. we were turned down then, Now someone has caught the ear of someone of importance and started to do it in select area's, to see if it is viable to do so.You cant win them all. Duke P.S. it was probably someones mother or wife lived in the area with an electric plug in so they accommodated them doesn't matter how they got out there just so they get out there.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

If you have a lithium pack like myself that is good for 100 or so miles, those "quickie" charging stations are bunk. Why would you need to use such a place? If you're going out of town you would need for someone to pick you up and drop you off later to pick it up once charged. In the mean time your vehicle is unattended for hours while charging. 

I just see very few uses for these things and they are everywhere now. If they were free that would be one thing but if they cost then no except for trips to places near the end of your range.


----------



## lockduke (Dec 25, 2009)

Here in the midwest there are very few charging stations that are available to the general public. When we were approaching them at the time they just did not see any value in the charging of electric cars, all they saw was a liability of someone misusing a charger and causing problems with store power. You know as well as I, you just can't fix stupid, but you can try to educate people in the use of new technology, some will learn some won't. They did not see the benefit of customers buying merchandise while they charged their vehicles. I have never made it out of the pharmacy in under a half hour, plenty of time for a decent charge with their system.The charging systems do work very well it was tested extensively. They used it exclusively to charge all of their test vehicles. The voltage was tuneable to varying voltages, they were testing different pack configurations voltages & amps ratings. A network across the state would have been very good for EV consumers. we are an exclusive club unto ourselves hopefully the other consumers in this world will see the light sooner than later.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes but, under what scenario would one actually need to use one? In 30 minutes you're only getting 2.5Kw or so. Again, I just think for the most part it's a huge waste of money. When I had lead and first got used to it, having no reliable SOC gauge I did die once but it was due to my ignorance. Now I have an accurate SOC gauge based on Ah used, have about 100 mile range and haven't even remotely ever approached E except for when trying to see just how far I could go.


----------



## caffinefiend (Dec 14, 2009)

And then there is the question of what interface is used from the charger to your individual battery pack. There is a Walgreens down the street from me that has one of the charging units. I haven't checked it out yet. Does anyone know? Does it work well for both lead and lithium? Auto adjust for pack votage? Do they charge a fee, and how much if so?


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

They use the J1772 connector and is I think only 208 or 230V in the US. Not sure about 120V ability.


----------

